# digital audio cable



## Nicksterm (Jan 5, 2011)

I have an Onkyo HT-S790 system and want to hook it directly to my Samsung 61” DLP 1080p TV. I have the DVD player hooked up & get surround sound. I also have Comcast cable. The audio coming directly from the TV is quite low. I’d like to get the same surround sound from the TV to Onkyo. Can I just hook an optical digital audio cable between both? If so, does it matter about the price of an optical digital audio cable? I can get a Belkin Av20000B03 PureAV Digital Optical Audio Cable - 3 Ft. for only $7.99. Some of these cables go as high as over $100. What cable do you recommend?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes on the optical cable, no on the price. I recommend RAM Electronics, Monoprice, or Blue Jeans cable.


----------



## Nicksterm (Jan 5, 2011)

So Belkin Av20000B03 PureAV Digital Optical Audio Cable is not good?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The Belkin is good if it's cheaper/more convenient.


----------



## Nicksterm (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

